

Elon Musk 2012 commencement speech at Caltech (starts at 31st minute) - yurylifshits
http://www.ustream.tv/caltech

======
mrfairladyz
He didn't reference anything and he wasn't reading from any script or pre-
prepared speech. This man just got up there and talked about what he felt.
It's very genuine, all from the heart. It's easy to see why people love him
and just how passionate he is about what he does.

